# Jago has been to vet...Back problems.



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just back from vet's, in a nutshell we think Jago has disc problems in his back, so he is on two weeks cage rest. Vet hopes this will help, but if not he is going to be sent for a scan. The worst scenario is surgery, but I don't even want to think about that 

I probably won't be on the board as much, but will check in when I am online.

Any healing thought for my Jago very welcome.

We'd just made the decision to actively look for a little adult girl to join us, but that will have to be put on hold, but just for now. We'll see how Jago goes, hopefully this will do the trick. I'll still keep my ears open. Though Jago obviously comes first.

x

x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh jago. My best wishes are with you Rosiesmum x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry.I will be praying for you and Jago.I know how you feel I am in the same place with my lab mix.He is on meds and on bed rest.And if he don't heal he will need sugery. Hopefully everything will go easy for you all.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*for Jago*


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about Jago. I hope he heals soon. Healing prayers and thoughts are on the way...Good luck on your search for a new girl..


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So sorry to here about his back problems....I will be sending healing thoughts your way and hope that he is feeling better real soon....


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this, I'm sending my thoughts out to you and Jago. Hopefully the cage rest will do the trick.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Healing thorghts coming your way, hope jago mends quick x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Barbara,how awful i hope after cage rest he is ok and doesn't need the surgery.Poor baby at least he's in the perfect home and will get the best care from you and hubby. XXXXXX


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

fingers crossed for Jago Barbara - hope everything goes well for him, poor little man!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh sorry to hear this i hope he gets well soon


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh sad...I hope the crate rest helps him Barbara. Sending lots of healing energy from Colorado, for Jago and for yourself.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope that Jago is back to his normal self very soon! Cage rest is not fun. Sending positive thoughts to you and Jago!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Lots of healing thoughts to Jago! Lily has ortho appt. on Monday.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Lots of gentle ((hugs)) to Jago and a big (((hug))) to you!! Will be praying for wonderful news at his next visit!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww jago! hope hes okay


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Do you have any idea how this happened? I will send loving healing thoughts to Jago. I have heard of people taking their dogs to a ciropractor for back problems, Maybe with luck you could find someone in your area, if that is something you believe in. Stay strong little Jago.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just popped in for a moment. Thank you everyone for your thoughts and good wishes, I will pass them on 

He is very stiff this morning, but ate his breakfast, bless him.

I knew he would not settle in his crate at night from past experience, but was frightened in case he fell or jumped off bed...So we cut the legs off the bed...Honestly. I've told my house proud sister and she thinks I'm joking...I'm not. What's a bed compared to Jago...nothing.

We don't know how it happened and with hindsight I think it's been a gradual process. Vet said it can "just happen" like with us, a twist, bend, whatever and the disc can prolapse.

So far now taking one day at a time. Will keep you updated.
Thank you all again, it means a lot.

Barbara, Jago and Rosie xxx

Edited to add ~ Thank you for idea about chiropractor, if it becomes chronic, I'd consider seriously complementary care before surgery. But would of course discuss with vets first. But definitely very open to it.
Thankfully Jago's insurance covers that too up to a point if we need to go down that path.

x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Jago, I hope he recovers quickly, it must be almost impossible to get a dog to rest. Cutting the legs off the bed is a hoot - but needs must!!

Healing thoughts sent his way..


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Think positive he will be fine you wait and see.My little man had 4weeks cage rest when he broke a bone in his vertabra and it worked out well for him.My prayers are with you.x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Barbara...sorry to hear this...you must be stressed. What about some anti-inflamatory..either medicine or something homeopathic or diet..I am sure you thought of everything and nothing but. I am wonderign too if a muscular adjustment can offer some release of pressure to the prolasped disc ?? Maybe there are some massages you can do.

I know this rest thing is going be difficult. How is Rosie taking it ??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How are things Barbabra ?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> ....I knew he would not settle in his crate at night from past experience, but was frightened in case he fell or jumped off bed...So we cut the legs off the bed...Honestly. I've told my house proud sister and she thinks I'm joking...I'm not. What's a bed compared to Jago...nothing....x


Now that is someone dedicated to their Chi! 

I hope Jago feels better soon; it must be very hard to see him struggle 
with this.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Just popped in for a moment. Thank you everyone for your thoughts and good wishes, I will pass them on
> 
> He is very stiff this morning, but ate his breakfast, bless him.
> 
> ...


Barbabra you are a wonderful mum to do that for little Jago,now you have a foton bed,people used to pay loads for a foton years ago.what's wrong with that ? hope each day gets better for him,my friend has acupuncture for her dog,says it does wonders for her


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

michele said:


> How are things Barbabra ?


He's resting now Michele, had a nice chicken tea and then back in his crate after toilet visit. It's a bit scary taking him out as ground so slippy despite clearing an area...And of course he wants to use anywhere bu cleared area anyway 

Have been doing some reading online to find out as much as I can, just in case we need to do more following crate rest. I'm a bit torn about seeing our homeopathic vet as we would to take him in and that means car travel and more movement....Might do more harm than good 

I'll see how he is on Monday, I would need a referral from our own vet anyway. 

Jago is having healing and Bach flower remedies, so that will be helping on some level 

Have just changed the sheets on our new low level bed 
Have a feeling it may be my back that goes next!

x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I was thinking of the low-bed..back thing...be careful. At least you won't be worried about Jago' s back getting injury coming in and off the bed !!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

rubia said:


> I was thinking of the low-bed..back thing...be careful. At least you won't be worried about Jago' s back getting injury coming in and off the bed !!


I will be, because if my back goes, we'll need a hoist to get me in and out of bed!!!

Update on Jago...he seems a bit brighter, shopping from Tesco's due tonight so I'll have to hold him to keep him quiet 

Fresh chicken for the dogs, so that will please them 

x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That's good he's feeling brighter,sure he'll perk up even more when he smells the chicken.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

michele said:


> That's good he's feeling brighter,sure he'll perk up even more when he smells the chicken.


He'll want out of his crate for sure!

x


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

get well soon little Jago x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so glad he is doing better I am still praying for him.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

FBRaRrN said:


> I am so glad he is doing better I am still praying for him.


Thank you, we both appreciate it. Hubby has just carried him outside there and Jago is back and snug in his crate 

x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Barbara,So sorry to hear about poor Jago, hope he gets well soon, love from all of us. x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> Hi Barbara,So sorry to hear about poor Jago, hope he gets well soon, love from all of us. x


Thank you will pass your love on to him.

He's being so good bless him 

x


----------

